# Tracking Dog Recoveries (2016-2017)



## JustUs4All

Posts about tracking dog recoveries are to be made here in the Tracking Dog Recovery thread. Tracking dog owner/handlers can use this as a bragging board for the successes of their dogs.  Hunters who have had deer recovered may use this thread to brag on the tracking dogs and handlers that provided the assistance.


----------



## jerry russell

I track in the Northern end of the state from North Fulton County up through the mountains with a 3 year old Bavarian Mountain Hound named Bear Dog. The calls for deer tracking have been slower than normal compared to the last couple years but we have had a couple interesting ones for sure. Just a few days back we tracked a big velvet buck shot the previous day on Dawson Forest that went a whopping 1,560 yards and swam a wide river. We feel certain that the buck will recover but the hunter got the peace of mind knowing that we gave it all we had. 

Man, that water was cold...


Bear dog had a very busy spring and summer with training that started at the end of last deer season and then testing for and passing his United Blood Trackers UBT-3 tracking title. I was very proud as he is only the second dog in the U.S. to achieve that certification.  He rocked on numerous bear tracks and we are ready to get after some deer for you guys.  



Our tracking season actually started way back in June in our Canada bear camp and Bear Dog was a rock star for several hunters. One of the bears went 1.86 miles (by GPS) and several of the tracks were 20-26 hours old.  





A reminder to the hunters, while it is always best to call ASAP on a bad shot, NEVER give up on finding your deer without calling in a trained tracking dog. Many cold nosed dogs can track up to 36 hours after the shot and even longer in certain conditions. The word "grid search" makes a tracker cringe because what it really does is make the dogs job much harder by hunters spreading false blood trails all over the search area. Shots that very often result in lost deer (like gut shots) are quite easy for a dog if you simply back out without bumping the deer or bear and call a tracker. A quick word about rain...In most cases, with well trained dogs, rain does not hurt our chance at recovery of your deer or bear. We have recovered deer and bear after as much as 2-3 inces has fallen.  If your blood trail get washed out- call a dog! 

If you think you might need a tracker, go ahead and give them a call- even if you are not sure you will need them rather than waiting till midnight or the next morning. Getting on our radar will help with our planning and quite possibly save you from being so far down a list that we cant get to you.  Many trackers have other jobs and are avid hunters too. Please understand that during the rut we all get many more calls than we can respond to but most every tracker I know will assist you with finding another tracker. 

I am listed in Dawson County but you would do well to get to know your local tracker (and his dog) before you need him. Some dogs are cold nosed but some are not. Many of these guys train all summer long getting ready to help you in a bad time. 

Best of luck and safe hunting.  Here are a few more Bear Dog recent recoveries.


----------



## Idahomike

My name is Mike Lopez,I'm originally from Idaho,i once guided mt lion and bear hunts with hounds,now i live out here.



 I track deer for hunters full time 24/7 with my specially trained dogs,they are Texas blue Lacy's


i will track up to 3 hrs drive from Macon or Perry.depending how busy I am,
My main dog is Lucy.

Last season 2015/2016 she put "142deer on the tail gate" of those 59 were still alive,
As a pup from 2010 to 2013 she recovered/put on the tailgate *26*deer.

2013/2014 deer season she put on the tail gate/recovered *55*deer of those 55 deer 18 of them were still alive,broke leg,shoulder,gut shot

during the 2014/2015 season she put "*101*

"deer on the tail gate/recovered, of those 101deer 42 were still alive!!

 By recovered I mean we put our hands on them and lifted them onto the tail gate!!
For a total of 324 deer put on the tail gate/recovered!!!as a 5 yr old dog and she just keeps getting better.
My deer tacking season starts out in Kentucky. I am in KY from the archery opener"Sept. 3rd until September 9th,Then i go to Georgia and track from the second week in Sept. until end of december then i go to Alabama thru Feb.10th. As you can tell tracking is a passion of mine,I love to watch my dogs work and it is very rewarding when we find a hunters deer.
My most rewarding moments are when we find deer for youth hunters.

,tracking is my retirement hobby.so if your conditions necessitate, what ever they are, i will track for free.

Thank you and hope to meet again this year some of he great outdoors-men of georgia!!!
I am listed under Bibb county on the gon tracking list.i will track up to 3 hrs drive from Macon or Perry.depending how busy I am,Thank you
Idahomike


----------



## rvick

Reba with her first recovery for 2016-17.


----------



## rvick

Jerry, thanks for mentioning that we can track even after heavy rains or across large areas of water and certain types of hits need to be handled different ways to greatly increase the chances of recovery. Congrats on the finds. Bear Dog is something else! Is J.J.'s Rosie the other U.B.T. 3 certified dog?


----------



## jerry russell

rvick said:


> Jerry, thanks for mentioning that we can track even after heavy rains or across large areas of water and certain types of hits need to be handled different ways to greatly increase the chances of recovery. Congrats on the finds. Bear Dog is something else! Is J.J.'s Rosie the other U.B.T. 3 certified dog?



Yep JJ's dog Rosie is the other UBT-3 dog.  She is a great one.


----------



## jerry russell

Bear dog at work.


----------



## Idahomike

Hey Jerry ,were do you bear hunt,i had a bear hunting guide business with hounds in fryburg Maine,you can't believe how hard the tests are to get a Maine guide license,3 hr written exam then a panel,quizzes/drills you for couple hours,lot of guys fail it two three times,i got lucky and passed first time,
Great article you wrote,above,thanks


----------



## jerry russell

We have a Quebec Canada bear camp and also hunt bears in Georgia. One thing is for sure, Bear dog gets to track a ton of bears.  

We tracked one 650 yards yesterday.  A known shoulder shot but we wanted to confirm.


----------



## Idahomike

Nice bou, this is one I took around lake illiamna alaska he has 71 inch main beams, we find a high percent of deer at 1000 to 1300 yard range,track a few over 3 miles,biggest problem is getting permission to tresspass,
I wish that hunters would get together with their neighbors before the season starts and agree that if any of them need to track a deer that crosses a boundary that it is ok to tresspass to retrieve the deer.


----------



## rvick

_No pictures, but a memorable track this morning. Hunter shot a 12 in the 160s range late yesterday. We thought a liver hit and the deer had crossed onto Gordon Beckham's property. Gordon graciously let us onto his place to track. Reba off lead followed the trail this morning for a couple hundred yards and then suddenly dove into the thicket where we heard the dangdest deer and dog roaring/growling fight you ever heard. The deer broke and after trailing him several hundred yards we picked up Reba and put Annie on the trail. Annie took him out 1000 yards and U-turned him right back by us without ever baying. Picked her up and let him go till next time. All of this back and forth across the property line which we couldn't have done without good neighbor relations.
   UPDATE..... 6 days after we left, the deer was back on camera and appears healthy.


----------



## wildlands

Sounds like a good track Randy.  We finally got on our first one last night. I really appreciate the hunters willing to call in a dog for a xoe. Does deserve to be recovered just as much as a buck. Ended jumping into the flint so not sure if she went down river or. Rosser but that is where we ended it.  A good 6/10 of a mile. It was a good warm up for mirko.


----------



## Idahomike

i hear ya ken,dog gone rivers and big creeks play havoc with a recovery.
Our first track in Alabama last year involved a small river,track was around 18 hours old,hunters had jumped the buck the night before,she tracked him to a river,i thought we were done,but she went 100 yards up the river then went around 100 yards down the river each time ending up at the same spot,then she swam across and found the track and started tracking down the river on the opposite side we were on,hunter knew land owner so we were OK,ii called her back marked the spot on the garmin and we hiked back to the trucks ,drove out to the hwy to the nearest bridge,and followed the Garmin to the spot,land owner let us use his razor to drive across his field to the river,she found the track and about 150 yards we had his buck,s sometimes things just fall into place!


----------



## rvick

Ken, sounds like Mirko has got it. Been stopped by the Flint twice. Both times the deer crossed and Annie had enough smarts to turn around and come back. (Probably would have drowned). Both times we were able to contact landowners on the other side. We marked it with the GPS and picked it up on the other side. Had to calculate how far down river the current would take the deer. 15 miles each way to a bridge from where we were.


----------



## Big7

Find me! I got the dogs.
The Dachshund and the JRT can find anything.
The Black Lab is a pup, I'm still working on him.

If you really want to find something, PM me your number.

Sorry, not the best camera, same as my cooking threads.
These dogs are bad to the bone.

The JRT is deaf, wind, shot, rain.... NOTHING bothers him.

That Dachshund is pure as gold and he will get on a pig, bigger dog, he don't care.

That Lab is working. Prolly ready to roll next year.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt

*Deer Tracker Ken Parker AKA Wildlands*

Fellow hunters,
This a note of thanks to Ken Parker, Blood Tracker Extraordinaire.
On Thursday night, I shot a nice doe at 5 yards and was certain that it was a fatal high angle lung shot.
After losing blood 5 yards from where I last saw the deer,
I called a friend to help me track the doe.  We couldn't find any further blood either.  
I decided to call Ken Parker to see if he could assist us in finding the doe.
I had met Ken a few years back driving the back roads of Spalding County. He hunts across the Flint River and we discussed local deer info.  
When I called Ken, he was at the gate about 20 minutes later.
To make a long story short, his dog, Mirko, found the trail immediately and he trailed the deer through a briar choked fallow field and into the swamp that borders the Flint River.  We crossed the creek several times, and had to go through low growing privet, briars, smilax, spider webs, "Wait a Minute" vines etc.  His dog stayed on trail for at least 2 miles and roughly two hours of tracking.  We jumped the deer a few times and saw it staring at us at one point. 
We finally ended up at the bank of the Flint River looking down into the darkness, wondering if it had swam across or fell to its death.
Through our experience, we came to the conclusion that  I must have shot at a high angle between the rear of the lungs and through the liver.

While I didn't find my deer, I still view this hunt as a success. I called in the troops and we gave it our best shot. 
It was a pleasure to watch Ken and Mirko work and it is clear that Ken is an expert in his field.

If you ever find yourself in a situation where you can't find a deer, I have included Ken's contact info below.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt

Spalding: 
Ken Parker-AKA Wildlands (C), (770) 468-5459 cell is always with me. $60 one way within 24 miles. $1.25 every mile after that, $20 more when animal is found. Also tracking in Lamar, Pike, NW Meriwether, se Coweta, south Fayette. Willing to travel if work allows
United Blood Trackers Member


----------



## Idahomike

last season Lucy had her best streak,She put  the last  17 deer she tracked in a row, on the tail gate!! All random unfiltered calls.
Of those 17,,13 were still alive,broke leg,broke shoulder,gut shot,etc....


----------



## rvick

Annie worked out a backtrack that the young dogs had missed and found this big Crisp Co. 10 point this morning. Hot and dusty again. Thanx to another generous neighboring landowner for letting us cross the road onto his place to continue tracking. Otherwise would have been wasted venison.


----------



## rvick

Big Dougherty Co. 10...Annie bayed 7 hours after the shot...Pete helped...Hunter finished live deer with his bow. Thanks to the guys that helped.


----------



## cliff from jax

*Water medics tracking dog*

Would like to say thanks to chuck and his dogs I shot my biggest bow buck yesterday marginal shot on the deer so I backed out called chuck we gave a night put his dogs on it this morning and in 20 minutes we were on my deer chuck is a great guy with awsome dogs thanks chuck


----------



## kmaxwell3

Best thing you could have done was get a dog. Pics?


----------



## Dmedd71

Chuck and his dogs are deer tracking machines.


----------



## Stump Shooter

Good job an way to be smart, congrats to the dog's to!


----------



## watermedic

Thanks Cliff!

No doubt that if he didn't back out we would have had a lot tougher time finding his deer. 

He called as soon as he could after seeing the arrow and we discussed what we both thought would be best.

I am glad that it worked out like it did. 

Congrats Cliff!


----------



## rvick

Congrats, C.C., Good to see you on here.


----------



## Idahomike

*Idaho Mike post*

This year's season as been the slowest I can remember! My numbers are down from previous seasons,Been spending to much time in front of the TV!The high temps this year have been the culprit,im guessing,been talking to other trackers they have been saying the same thing. 
  Opening day started out busy got six calls,i took four and referred the rest to some of my go to trackers, 
  Of the four I took we put 3 on the tailgate,all of them were still alive but fatal wounded, I'll tell you it's easier to pack a crossbow in to dispatch a mortally wounded deer than a regular bow!
  The one deer we didn't get was a heart breaker!  We were on a wma  i always call the game warden on a wma and have to track on lead without special permission.  We tracked the deer for 45 minutes a long ways. Finally we found him in his bed a little six point,
  I don't care what kind of deer we track doe,fawn,little buck,monster,brown,black,white,blue,we just love tracking deer,
  The buck jumped up and took off,i could tell he was hurt pretty bad and easily catchable,if I could have turned Lucy loose on him she would have stopped him quickly for the dispatch.
  There's been a couple we weren't able to get because they just weren't hit hard enough and will probably live, in this heat I call the dogs off pretty quick,90 plus temps is just dangerous to run a dog, no matter how if the buck is,. I would rather track all night and sleep all day during the heat of the day.plus I just feel it's safer to track at night,and we save more meat,
  Got an appointment so I'll stop here,will post again later,with pictures and stories,so far our biggest bow kill this year scored 147.5 ,. Had a very exciting and scary one last week,that almost got me,i mean a very very close call,
Thanks for reading


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats on all the many successes.


----------



## model88_308

Thanks for the post, always enjoy reading about the awesome recoveries!


----------



## Idahomike

Last week hunter shot a nice 8 pt,a little back,LOL,. Always wait minimum of 6 hours with a dog that can catch and bay up a deer and at least 8 hours to over night without one for this type of hit,gut shot deer that has been completely left alone for 6 hours is an easy routine for the right kind of dog,
  By the time I got there it had been 8 hours,hunters said they usually track their own deer but this time there wasn't even a drop of blood.
Lucy doesn't need blood,some how she knows if a deer has been hit blood or no blood,she has put 338 deer on the tail gate,she is 6yrs 4 mths old. That could have something to do with it,but I personally think it's MAGIC..
  Since it had been only 8 hrs ,she took to the track like it had just been made,even though the temps had been very high,which tends to evaporate the scent,w e stood there and watched her progress on the GPS hand held unit screen,
  They told me they hadn't gone out and looked for the deer, so I was surprised when she got the 600 yard distance,we had been slowly following her staying around 100 yrds behind her so as not to cramp her style,lol,,when we saw a turkey vulture circling just ahead of Lucy,we figured we were getting close!!
  She left the overgrown clear cut and dropped down into a creek bottom. About 100 yrds down the creek bottom she exploded. I turned to the wide eyed hunters and said,"She's got your deer". What's routine for us,was exciting and unique for them!!  We got into stealth mode and snuck within 15 yrds,and stuck the mortally wounded deer again,
  The buck turned,looked me straight in the eye,put his head down and put a full non hesitant charge at me,i was part way into flinging myself sideways when he just dropped right at my feet!!!whew!! Few more feet and he might have got me.
  I was very shaken up!! I'm usually very calm and collected in these situations,been running one kind of dog or another for over 50 yrs,andhave had many critters bayed up,bears,mt lions,hogs,etc..
  But that ole buck had fire in his eyes and had intentions of shish kabobing me!!!
  Side note: at no time were my hunters in danger.and from now on im not going to be so cavalier going into a bay up.


----------



## rvick

Couple of our three finds from last weekend. One of Reba's finds is not shown. Looked a little rough. Both Annie and Reba lost the trail of one deer that we didn't find. They both lost it's trail at the same spot near a dirt road. Makes me wonder if someone didn't load it up or maybe it sprouted wings and flew away. Maybe someone will see it alive later.


----------



## rvick

Reba did a great job on a 1/4 mile, 4 hour old  track tonight on a gut shot doe that we thought might still be alive but it had just died. She was laying with the deer in a ditch when we got to her. She and I are learning to trust each other.


----------



## Idahomike

Had a kind of funny one opening day. Got a call from a school teacher I tracked for last year.  He had gut shot a nice buck and started tracking it way to soon.  He jumped it and just stood there and watched as his trophy buck ran away. Through the grape vine he found me. To make a long story short,we tracked that deer what seemed like all day,before finally finding him. I'm sure some luck was involved. As we walked along following Lucy. I gave him the what to do spiel when you shoot a deer a little back as we say. He shook his head in acknowledgement and said thanks for the info.  
 Back to this year ,he was my second call of the day,he was kind of excited and explained to me tat is friend had shot a good buck a ways little back and wanted him to come help track it!  He said no way get the heck out of their and do it quietly. Don't even walk ten yrds into the woods,just leave!!Lol!!  We need to call Mike and Lucy and wait at least 6 hours. The hunter said OK,but I'm going to go look just a little ways. He said no way you will jump him and Mike will be mad at us,especially after what I did last year!Lol!!  It was 7 hours before I got there and it was a routine little ways back shot deer recovery. The buck had crawled into a hidy hole at around 250 yrds and Lucy was barking up a storm she only barks at live deer rest of the time she is completely silent. Because we were patient and waited he was to weak to get on his feet and the hunter was able to dispatch him with another arrow. Had they tracked the deer without waiting,well you guys know what would have happened..


----------



## Flaustin1

This is mine and my dogs first year tracking.  Practice is beginning to pay off.  A first for the both of us.  Deer was shot at 9, we were on the track at around 12(due to high temps).  Recovery was pushing 700yds.  The deer did a 180 and backtracked parallel to its original path.  When I say parallel, I mean ten yards off the original track for 300ish yards.  I thought my dog had lost her mind.  Lesson learned.  Always trust your dog!


----------



## rvick

Congrats on the find. You have to trust your dog for sure on a backtrack or when the hunter is insisting that the deer went the other way. One reason to mark the trail closely and pay attention to the blood splatter. We once tracked 800 yards out and the trail ended. On the way back we were about 200 yards from  the truck when the dog pulled me 20 yards to the side and found blood. We tracked on several hours and found the deer. It had back tracked over 600 yards. Where was your find hit?


----------



## Flaustin1

rvick said:


> Congrats on the find. You have to trust your dog for sure on a backtrack or when the hunter is insisting that the deer went the other way. One reason to mark the trail closely and pay attention to the blood splatter. We once tracked 800 yards out and the trail ended. On the way back we were about 200 yards from  the truck when the dog pulled me 20 yards to the side and found blood. We tracked on several hours and found the deer. It had back tracked over 600 yards. Where was your find hit?



You can see the entry in the pic I posted above.  Arrow came out an inch from the ham and low on the opposite site.


----------



## Idahomike

Good job on a tough recovery Faustin


----------



## Idahomike

Had a close call last night,was tracking on leash in macon neighborhood,s mall wood lots around sub divisions,pastor rusty said if deer went over rr  tracks he didn't have permission to tresspass,lucy located the nice ten pt, 38 yrds from the rr track,whew!!! That was close!!


----------



## Flaustin1

Thanks guys.


----------



## rvick

Annie found this unintentionally neck shot deer at less than two hundred yards tonight. The arrow had no blood on it but there was blood at the hit site. She tracked it off lead and stayed with the deer until we got to her. We were on a cool plantation that uses old Pullman cars to house the hunters.


----------



## Slasher

*Sierra's first call of 2016*






Congratulations Curt!
I know that the shot wasn't what you wish you had made, but all is well that ends well!!!
I wish I had been a little more prepared for your call as well.. oh yeah thanks for the socks!!!

Hunter made a shot a little farther back and backed out...
Came back later in the afternoon and realized that it was going to take a dog...

We found no blood, and the conditions were not that conducive (weather said 12mph winds)

Sierra could smell deer, but in the area I am sure we're A LOT of Deer smells... but nothing that she really would dig into...

After trying to cut a trail we began to work on letting wind a deer..  so at just before 9.00 with nothing we called it and I was hoping to come back in the am... and hoped for less wind... so as we were walking back out...

Sierra lifted her nose and turned her head about 60 degrees and we all knew that he wasn't very far...

A Great  deer for a great guy!!!


----------



## CNC

Congrats on everyone's recoveries.........


Slasher.......What kind of holster is that you're wearing? Is it working out pretty good for you? I have one that carries under my arm but I like the looks of that one you've got.


----------



## leftystar

This my squirrel dog/ blood trail dog / buddy.Thought I needed to just stick to squirrel with her cause she good at it.
But a buddy called today and I took her we trailed her up and had her bayed in no time.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt

*Thanks to Gary and Sierra for Finding My Buck*

Just thought I would share a daylight pic of the buck at the taxidermist...



Regards,
Mr. Fishunt

All,
I have bow hunted for 27 years and it has been many years since I have wounded a deer and not been able to locate it.  Unfortunately, I lost a doe early in the season that jumped in the river after a long tracking job with Wildlands.  
At 9:43 AM yesterday morning I had a beautiful Spalding County buck come 10 yards down wind from me.  It was walking at a steady pace and I came to full draw before it entered the shooting lane. It all happened so quick that I neglected to bleat to stop it.  When I released my arrow, it hit behind the rib cage straight in the gut.  I was immediately sickened by the proposition of a long wait and I wondered whether or not I would find the deer.
After 45 minutes, I climbed down from my tree and went to my arrow and confirmed that it was indeed a gut shot.
Due to the fact that the deer ran down wind and a confirmed gut shot, I elected to back out and come back later.  The last thing I wanted to do was push a wounded deer and not be able to find it.
I came back at 5:30 with my hunting partner and we searched for about a half hour and found no blood, hair, or tracks.
I then called Gary Schloesser 678-544-7822 and explained the situation to him and he agreed to come out with his tracking dog to help me find the deer.
We searched for two hours and never found a drop of blood.  His dog was definitely up for the task, but the entry and exit holes from the arrows were obviously plugged and there were no fluids to track.  The wind was also not cooperating, as it was swirling and there was no constant wind for the dog to get down wind of any potential scent.  At about 9:00 PM, we were approximately 300 yards away from my stand and I apologized to Gary and thanked him for his time and said it was time to call it quits.  
We took a few steps towards my stand and his dog stopped and turned her head and immediately showed the first strong body language indicating that she smelled a deer.  She pulled Gary into a thick briar patch.  I skirted the briar patch and walked about 20 yards and low and behold, there was my buck.
There was absolutely no way I would have found that buck without Gary and Sierra's assistance.
I went from high to low to low to low to a great high in 11 hours time.

The moral of this story is this, when in doubt, pull out. Don't push a gut shot deer, wait as long as possible to start tracking and CALL IN A TRACKING DOG!

Thanks again to Gary and Sierra and my hunting partner, Chris.

I also thank the landowner for giving me the privilege to hunt his property.

Regards, 
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great tracking jobs on some fine recoveries by hero dogs & owners. 

Appreciate the good posts.


----------



## jerry russell

A fun recovery that was this young mans first bowkill.  He did it all right after a gut shot and did not push the deer.  Even so the deer went 500 yards.  Tracked across a hot, dry cut hay field in Forsyth County. 

A cheese burger for ole Bear Dog on the way home.  Good dog!


----------



## rvick

Not every track is routine. 10 hr old track (we couldn't get on the track at 6 hrs like we try to do on gut shots. Thru and across old beaver swamps and dams for 600 yards to a fenced property with big dogs that we couldn't get permission to track across. We backed out and drove around to the highway hoping that the deer had crossed onto property where we had permission to enter. After walking up and down the side of the highway, Annie cued on a spot at the fence. After crossing we had gone about 50 yards when we found a drop of blood. About 200 yards in the thick stuff we had the deer. More than one way to skin a cat. Deer travelled 1000 yards as the crow flies. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Idahomike

*adventure*

Nice buck in Roberta,shot in neck. Neck shots are very low percentage recovery,either they die almost instantly or they usually live.    Track was only 7 hours old,but in this heat and depending on the environment ,7 hours can be a challenge but not usually.    She took the track out with the usual challenges of tracking a jumped wounded deer.we stayed around 70 yards behind her,to give her room to work.  At around 500 yrds we crossed into the neighbors property,per my request they had contacted the land owner,so  we were good to go!another 500 yrds she jumped him,he had laid down in a wet area next to a pond.  She swam him across the pond and out the corner of the pond,we saw a small alligator in the pond. Alligators are a concern they like eating dogs.   She ran him another 500 yrds and bayed him up,this told me the buck was mortally wounded.we were hurrying to the bay up got within 100 yrds and he broke bay. I turned Jake loose to give her a hand.they ran the buck rt past one of the hunters,he said the buck was hurting and not running very fast,"good news" further verifying a fatally wounded deer!!another 300 yrds down into a swamp and they had him bayed up solid, we snuck in on stealth mode,  That ole buck was doing his darndest to hook the dogs. This isn't their first rodeo And that wasn't going to happen.lucy has caught bayed up and allowed us to dispatch over 120 deer out of the 344 plus deer she has put on the tail gate over the last 5 yrs. Stuck the deer again and he as down,saving a fatally wounded deer,a slow death or possibly being torn apart alive,by a Pack of coyotes!  I checked out the wound and i have no doubt he would have eventually died.


----------



## rvick

Congrats, Mike and hunter. Good dog work. Nice buck. Don't know why or if you've ever noticed it, but neck shots (gun and bow) always seem to bay up at almost exactly a mile.


----------



## Idahomike

I believe most neck shot deer with a bow live,this buck was shot in neck,couple years ago and is still alive today.


----------



## Flaustin1

Stella Mae with a nice, easy practice recovery.


----------



## Idahomike

*nice bucks*

12 hours,11 pts,mostly routine


----------



## Idahomike

*odd buck*

17 hours,ten point,had to swim wide creek to continue tracking.


----------



## Dennis

*Walker Dog*


My Walker Dog found another one for me


----------



## Ranmcnally

40 minutes roughly, shot was back and no blood after 100 yards. Mike, Neil and Lucy made quick work of him.


----------



## Idahomike

Dennis said:


> View attachment 887642
> My Walker Dog found another one for me



Is he open on track? How old is he,i hunter mt lion,bear,coon,bobcat with my treeing walkers and coyotes with running walkers,,for deer tracking I use Texas lacys..


----------



## Idahomike

Just a quick reminder,i would much rather track at night than in the day.
Cooler temps for the dogs to work in
Less traffic
Fewer people in the woods
Wounded deer hold up better
Less chance of spoiled meat
Less chance coyotes and other critters will get you deer


----------



## camotoy

You the man Mike   Lucy found my buck shot from a ground blind   not much blood at all   Found arrow with good blood backed out and called Mike . Lucy found him in less than a hour and about 800 yards !!!!  That's 3 bow bucks in 3 years they have help me find my bucks !!!


----------



## Idahomike

camotoy said:


> You the man Mike   Lucy found my buck shot from a ground blind   not much blood at all   Found arrow with good blood backed out and called Mike . Lucy found him in less than a hour and about 800 yards !!!!  That's 3 bow bucks in 3 years they have help me find my bucks !!!


Thanks,you are one heck of a hunter or you should buy lotto tickets,every year you put big boys down!!


----------



## leftystar

#2 for the year.


----------



## molly

*Good looking dog*



leftystar said:


> #2 for the year.



What breed is it.....that is the way to train it.


----------



## rvick

Reba with a nice 9 point. This was an overnight track that we thought was a back-whack by the deer's reaction to the shot...hit the ground, laid a while, started pawing, got up and dragged itself off. The hunter shot it again. The next morning we found two marble sized pieces of fat and one drop of blood in a bed at a quarter mile. In this swamp a half mile away Reba found him and yes, after last Sunday, I was very nervous about her being in that water. After finding this deer Reba went on another track and caught a doe at a half mile, but it got away and crossed property lines where we couldn't go. She was covered with deer blood. Wish I had taken a picture.


----------



## tgw925

Shot was mediocre so I gave the deer 2 hours. Ended up jumping her roughly 200 yards from shot site. At that point I did not want to push her anymore so I gave Mike a call, Lucy made quick work on the track and bayed her up for us to dispatch. I was surprised that she was still alive, shot was dead broadside.


----------



## Idahomike

Thirteen year olds first time in the tree stand by himself,well done!!


----------



## mschw04

8 year old got his first deer on Saturday.  (button buck)

We found him.  

Rescue dog from the pound.  No training.  Spoiled rotten.  Sleeps on the kids's bed.  And is a natural deer tracker.  This is about his 5th deer.  We hunt out in Taliaferro County.


----------



## Idahomike

Got three calls to track yesterday
,fitst one 205lb main frame 8pt,north of wrightsville,hunter estimated we tracked him close to 2 miles I we never saw a drop of bld,across hay field,through thick stuff,across clears cuts,through 
Open woods across another cut hay field,jumped him in a hedge row,ran him across cut hay field into a hedge row,she caught him there,by then luke caught up,theym bayed him up out in a cut hay field,what a fight,finally dogs were clear and we were able to dispatch him.
Inspected the shot,i would have eventually killed the deer, hunter shot buck facing him,if had shot one inch lower he would have missed,it went in rt in the middle of the brisket,for some reason it angle up a bit and left and broke the shoulder no exit.


----------



## Flaustin1

Ive not gotten a call in almost 2 weeks.  GON didn't put my name on the list like they were supposed to this month either.  Called them in sept and they took my info.  Im bummed out.


----------



## rvick

Where you located? We may be able to refer calls to you. I had a tracker come from another county to take a call that was 10 miles from me.


----------



## rvick

The first naturally bob-tailed deer that we have seen.


----------



## wildlands

Flaustin1 send me a message and I will get you on the forum list I keep. Name, number and primary county


----------



## molly

*Good One*

Jake out done himself yesterday....when he finally got him bayed up I had to go back to my truck drive 5 miles to get to him.  Thanks Garmin for "bark detector"...I knew he had him bayed.  That Jake got the Majic.


----------



## Idahomike

Idahomike said:


> Got three calls to track yesterday
> ,fitst one 205lb main frame 8pt,north of wrightsville,hunter estimated we tracked him close to 2 miles I we never saw a drop of bld,across hay field,through thick stuff,across clears cuts,through
> Open woods across another cut hay field,jumped him in a hedge row,ran him across cut hay field into a hedge row,she caught him there,by then luke caught up,theym bayed him up out in a cut hay field,what a fight,finally dogs were clear and we were able to dispatch him.
> Inspected the shot,i would have eventually killed the deer, hunter shot buck facing him,if had shot one inch lower he would have missed,it went in rt in the middle of the brisket,for some reason it angle up a bit and left and broke the shoulder no exit.


Second track of the day was routine for Lucy,hunter used small ballistic tip bullet so the buck didn't leave any bld on the ground for the hunter to follow,


----------



## Flaustin1

rvick said:


> Where you located? We may be able to refer calls to you. I had a tracker come from another county to take a call that was 10 miles from me.



Hart co.  NE GA


----------



## Idahomike

Flaustin1 said:


> Hart co.  NE GA



What is your nearest town?


----------



## Sgajacket

*Quite the morning...*

As I headed to a stand I hadn't hunted since last year, I heard bucks fighting around a feeder on another stand. I changed directions, but the bucks were gone by the time I was able to climb up. I did see a decent buck at first light, but he seemed a little young.

At 8, I moved to the original stand I planned to hunt, and I quickly saw this deer moving across the tall grass. When he came into the clear, I fired and flat missed. I didn't have a good prop, and I had gotten my heart beating a little too fast. My second shot popped loudly, and the deer fell. Before I could take another shot, the deer was back up and running.

I had dark blood and a little bone at the initial site, and I started tracking the deer, only to jump him just in the edge of the woods. I decided to call for a dog, but I didn't call Randy Vick first, having heard about the passing of his number one dog and not being sure where that left him. However, another tracker told me to go ahead and call him.

When Randy got there, he let me know that he had never seen bone in anything other than a leg shot, but the rest of the scenario didn't fit that. Randy was a little unsure about the track because of the total lack of moisture, but Reba got on the trail and never got off. After we crossed through a small creek bed and into planted pines, Reba started to pull hard. Randy said she was wanting to run after the deer, and I could tell by his voice he figured the deer was long gone, though, in my experience, Randy is not one to be negative.

A few rows in, Reba really started pulling, and there the buck lay. As Reba approached, the deer went from completely motionless to charging stance in a split second. Randy pulled the dog back, and I drew my carry pistol. The buck wasn't able to get going very well, and I stopped the little progress he was making pretty quickly.

Randy and Reba were as excited as I was, and I could tell, though he obviously misses his dog, Randy is never happier than behind that leash. He even helped me get the deer loaded. This was my second experience with Randy, and they just plain don't get any better.

As for the shot, it turns out I inadvertently hit the deer in the neck, and the bullet must have caught some of the spinal cord. This not a shot I would recommend, but thanks to Randy and Reba, I got the outcome I wanted!! The deer was 330 yards from where he was shot and around 150 yards from where I jumped him.


----------



## rvick

Chris Hancock's massive old 10 point taken with a longbow this morning. No exit and no blood until Reba reached the area where he died.


----------



## rvick

Reba always lays with the deer if she finds it dead. Alive is a different story.


----------



## mlandrum

Great subject fellows and i really injoyed reading and seeing the pictures!!!


----------



## Idahomike

Idahomike said:


> Second track of the day was routine for Lucy,hunter used small ballistic tip bullet so the buck didn't leave any bld on the ground for the hunter to follow,


Third track of the day,haddock also,tracked him 500 yrds from hit site to a creek,then she lost him no bld,the hunters spent a bunch of time there and obliterated the scent trail,took her so long to sort it out we just sat down turned our lights out and talked,finally she sorted it out took us to top of mountain through those small pines that you can't hardly walk side ways through,then off mountain down to the trucks,she tracked  across road about 60 yrds behind the trucks we had drove over the track,she lost it there for awhile no bld since he crossed the creek about 500 yrds ago,finaly she worked it out again went 50 yrds into privets and jumped him,he had been less than 80 yrds from were we parked the whole time,if the wind had been coming from other direction she probably would have winded him,the chase was on we ran,jogged,and walked fast up hills,across creeks,through pines,finally out in an overgrown power line,she caught him,about then Jake caught up and helped her hold him,we snuck in I watched the fight as my youngest son aimed at the buck,soon as the dogs were clear I say shoot  and the buck dropped like a sack of potatoes,thus saving him a slow death,he had a quick humane death,

Hunter shot buck with g5 Monte in the neck the arrow had angled forward just penetrating the chest cavity,it would have eventually succumbed to the wound.


----------



## Bearakota

*Blue and Kota*

Having a pretty good rifle season so far.  Even tracked a kids first buck. Love tracking deer for people. Here is two happy hunters


----------



## Bearakota

*Blue and Kota*

Having a pretty good rifle season so far.  Even tracked a kids first buck. Love tracking deer for people. Here is two happy hunters


----------



## rvick

Exciting day in Worth Co. Shannon Sledge's 19 point, near 200 inch, non-typical, 260 lbs., 6 1/2+ year old. Congrats, Shannon, and thanks for trusting a concerted effort by Skippy, Richard, Taylor & Aggie and Reba & me to help track him. Taylor's  Drahthaar, Aggie finally found him just before dark. Hot, dry, dusty and very little blood. There was just a little whoopin' & hollerin' in them there woods.


----------



## rvick

Wow!


----------



## mattwilkes

Randy- it says in the story that he shot the deer 3 times with 00 buck and he didn't run 50 yds. That's too bad he didn't mention that it had to be tracked with a dog(s).  Not a peep in the article. Congrats to you and Taylor...nice work!


----------



## Idahomike

6 hour 40 minute deer
Girls first deer,small clump of white hair at hit spot,no blood,no gut matter,nothing,She said it was her first buck. Because of white hair and no blood,thete was a chance it was gut shot so we waited the required 6 hours.At 2 pm Lucy started tracking good and was soon out around 150 yards,but was heading towards a hwy,so I called her back and put the 30 foot leash on her. Tracked the buck into some crawling brush,thats the kind of brush that is so thick you have to get down on your hands and knees "no fun" all of a sudden her intensity ramped up and I figured we are getting close! Then she's tugging hard at the leash and up on her hind legs. I didn't hear the buck take off but I was pretty sure he did.lucys winning and yipping a bit. So the race is on but at a slower rate than normal cause she's on a leash and I can't go like I used to,dang age does that to a person! Finally I can stand up. We hit the open pines and nature calls and I need a breather. The girls boy friend is with me,i hand him the leash "it's your turn now",,"what should I do"" he says I said "don't let go of the leash and o as fast as you can" I answer nature's call and then check the GPS,he's 300 yards away and moving out. Then all of a sudden he stops. I figured he is a either pooped or got the deer.  About that time my phone rings, out of breath he says you gotta come see this. 
What he wanted me to see was acorns,corn and gut matter spilled on the ground. I said yes we will get Jessica's deer,if we are smart and patient.
  I marked the spot with my gps. And we went back to the camp for home made chicken salad sandwiches and waited two hours,the buck was shot at 8am,we stared tracking at 2pm,
  We went back and started tracking on leash,hoping to sneak up on him and dispatch details him in his bed,and not have Lucy jump him again.
  We tracked him on leash 1.17 miles as the crow flies not sure how far actually. Then we ran into the property line,we didnt have permission to tresspass and it was getting dark so we thought we were done.  How disappointing we had been after him for 5 hours at this point.
  The hunter walked out to the hwy to talk to his dad and I sprawled out on the ground and fell asleep with Lucy tied to a tree next to me.
  When the hunter got to his dad's truck the landowner was there,they told him that they had me tracking their deer and had stopped because we were at the property line. To their surprise the landowner knew me and I had tracked for him before! He graciously gave us permission to continue tracking,so we went back to their camp got our nite gear and another dog to help Lucy because she was getting tired,takes a lot of energy tugging at the leash and tracking through the crap,
  We were a safe distance from the hwy and had permission to tresspass so we took her off leash andshe took off. In about 150 yrds she jumped the deer ran him into a area with 5 foot high grass and started baying Jake got there and was helping her.
  The rest is history and the girl got her buck.
  I looked at my phone it was 8:40 ,six hours and 40 minutes after we started tracking her first buck.
  Making the day a happy memorable day for her instead of a sad bad experience, I was happy just to be part of it!!
  Was standing in that meadow enjoying the revelry when my phone rang a Reverend only 15 minutes away had just shot a huge buck and couldn't find it,so we loaded up and went over there and put his buck on the tail gate also! 
Wow what a day!!!
Girls buck


----------



## rvick

mattwilkes said:


> Randy- it says in the story that he shot the deer 3 times with 00 buck and he didn't run 50 yds. That's too bad he didn't mention that it had to be tracked with a dog(s).  Not a peep in the article. Congrats to you and Taylor...nice work!


  Matt, before we got there the hunters buddy went up the creek about 300 yards to shoot the buck if the hunter jumped it. Sure enough he had a quick shot at it's rear end as it came by. We started tracking there and found a tiny piece of skin and 3_4 drops of blood along the trail. Further along things weren't adding up and Taylor went back to the original hit site while I kept tracking. Sure enough he found the deer right there and I was still after what turned out to be a different buck. I think he was just grazed.


----------



## Idahomike

Randy
Sounds like a fun adventure.


----------



## rvick

Yeah, should have remembered, always start at the hit site.


----------



## wildlands

Old pro making Rookie mistakes


----------



## rvick

You got the old part right. Critter's Oak got gored in the abdomen but is going to be O.K.. but out of action for a while.


----------



## wildlands

Hate to hear about his dog, glad he will be OK.

Only 3 track so far this year. No recoveries but I can not fault Mirko or complain about his work. He has been nailing the tracks even though conditions have been less than desirable. All 3 have been over 700 yards with one right in the middle of the day and only 2 pin drops of blood and 1 drop found the entire way. The other was in pine straw with little to no blood till the wound bed. All three ended at property lines where we could not continue. I hate tracking in urban areas. Spoke with several of the other local trackers and they are not doing much either. Hopefully it will pick up with the rut and cooler weather.


----------



## CNC

Good job Randy and Taylor!  That's a monster for sure.....


----------



## rvick

. Both Lowndes Co., Reba on lead jumped the 10 point 4 times. The last time at 3/4 mile as the crow flies, we got a shot. don't know why he bedded so often. He only had a 5 inch graze on his side that cut the skin open.
 The 4 point was a bowkill, gut shot, we gave it 6 hours and went in 1/4 mile to find it still alive in the super thick stuff. Reba was daring him to run. Don't know how this dog can track in all the dust.


----------



## molly

*Worth Cty big Buck*

Taylor Farrow`s young tracking dog found that deer...post the picture Taylor I want to see your dog.


----------



## Bearakota

*Blue and Kota*

Well had some fun last two days. 4 for 4 and all the bucks were still alive when we got to them. Two were the kids first deer.


----------



## rvick

Reba jumped him on lead at 3 hours. We realized he was gut shot and backed out for a couple of hours. (Thanks for the nice home cooked breakfast.) Went back and shortly found him still warm in the bottom of a deep, dried up creek bed. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## wildlands

First picture is of a deer recovered this evening. Originally shot yesterday last shooting light. We tracked about a mile and lost track. Decided to make some circles around a cut over to see if the deer came out or was still in there. Mirko was walking along the edge when he through his head up and started winding something. He took us up in the pines about 100 yards. Here he started looking at a thicket. We should have known and be ready but we were not and here comes the buck barreling out of there. We went after him still on lead and jumped him one more time but no clean shot. Another 200 yards and this time the buck makes the mistake of coming back at us and the hunter got lucky with the shot and tapped him in the back of the noggin. I will take it anyway we can. Original shot was in the leg.

Second one was shot around 8 yesterday and we finally got there around 830 last night. Quick little recovery with little blood. Sorry for the funny highlights on the picture. For some reason that is what my phone decided to take.

Had 3 more that we did not recover but not for a lack of trying. As I said in an earlier post I hate urban tracking. First we went on a 3/4 mile track and Mirko was dead on. But we came to the end of were we had permission and that was were we had to stop. Second was archery not as good a track as there was little sign after the original hit and again property lines. 3rd track was a dozy shot at 7:30 and tracked at 3. We covered 4 miles with little to no blood last mile then a 3 miles hike back along the road. Finally called because none of the blood we were finding was fresh all had dried and been there since they bumped it at 1:30.


----------



## rvick

Congrats, Ken. I got in on a little urban tracking last year. I know it is frustrating. Good job on bringing down the leg shot on lead.


----------



## rvick

Reba started this track 3 hours after the shot. We could find no blood at the hit site and weren't sure if the deer was even hit. Working thru other deer and hogs, she took us 100 yards to a 4 1/2 foot fence that she couldn't get across. Still no blood but she said he had crossed so we helped her over and after about 50 yards found our first drop of blood. After a winding trail in and out of thick stuff we began to find more blood and soon had the 221# 8 point piled up in the gallberries and briars. Congrats to the hunter on a very nice buck!


----------



## Flaustin1

Me and Stella Mae got to get after one this morning.  Broken leg, with the chest cavity opened up.  Bullet never actually penetrated any vitals.  The deer was alive when we found it.  I'm still tracking in lead due to this being my pups first year.  We jumped the buck the first time and I wanted to unclip her and let her bay it but I was just to nervous.  All in all a successful morning.  My girl is coming along well.  I just need more opportunities.  Picture quality is poor but y'all get the point.


----------



## Bearakota

*Kota and Blue*

Just when you think your dogs can not surprise you any more then they already have I go on two tracks like these last two. The first was a 1.6 mile track that ended in a huge ditch for a final kill.  Then a two mile track where the dogs were able to get the deer to a pond where he expired. Oh my goodness these dogs impress me with their drive.


----------



## rvick

We were able to save this doe from most likely being eaten by coyotes. Reba tracked it last night with no blood except a couple drops at the hit site. Congrats, huntress!


----------



## wildlands

Way to go randy and reba. Still slow up here only 1 each of the last two nights. Mirko is still working the best I thin I have ever seen him do. Went a mile on one last might that appears to just been grazed. Between what sign we were seeing and where he went again we had to stop another track. I know it has to be frustrating to him since he is dialed in on the deer. Got back to the house near 2 so no hunting for me this morning I'll just wait on a call to put him to work. God luck to all the trackers.


----------



## rvick

3 hour old track. No blood at all. Deer everywhere. Reba took the trail 250 yards as the crow flies and stayed with the deer until we got there. Nice 10. Congrats, Mike!


----------



## wildlands

Way to go Reba


----------



## wildlands

*Recovery from Monday evening*

Was not a long track but was 23 hrs old and had already been worked by another dog. Deer traveled 400 yards maybe a tad more. There was not blood on the track. Deer bedded 3 times and that is the only blood we found in the first to beds.


----------



## Idahomike

To busy with the rut to post ,will catch up with some cool stories,when things slow down.like the 5 mile track for huge buck,two day 7 hour track for another huge buck,youth hunters ,women hunters,been a exciting season.
Keep on calling we are available 24/7


----------



## rvick

Reba was able to track and bay this buck. He had a broken front leg. I dispatched the deer and he just happened to be right at a hornets nest. Reba and I got stung a couple of times.    OUCH!!  All kinds of dangers out there. On the track we went on tonight I stepped in 2 stump holes and scraped my arm right on top of the hornet stings.


----------



## Core Lokt

Reba has some big feet to fill and it looks like she is doing a great job!


----------



## jerry russell

A nice Mountain buck recovery.  Gut shot.


----------



## jerry russell

A really tough archery track on this big hog.  750 yards with no blood visible the final 300.  The final 150 yards in a dry dirt clearcut.  This was all about trusting Bear Dog.


----------



## rvick

I don't remember being stung by hornets before, yellow jackets many times. Wednesday, tracking for a lady I got my first hornet stings. Thursday, tracking for a lady by the same name, 2 hours away from the first, I got my second hornets stings. Ladies and Reba got hit also. 
  Just before dark yesterday we tracked a huge buck that Kaleb Cowart had bow shot yesterday morning. Found that just the broadhead had broken off high in the shoulder. Reba trailed in and jumped the buck. Ran it about a quarter mile and came back to us. Didn't know at the time but somewhere along the trail she must have stopped and fought him cause checking her tonight I found a hole that appears to be about  1/2"-3/4" deep.  We'll be at the vet's office when he opens.
 Reba bayed this doe alive Thursday morning. Got it on video


----------



## rvick

That's not Reba, that's Annie's young male cousin, Rebel. He winded this doe for us yesterday after he got finished catching a trophy size rat. The rat put up a valiant fight.


----------



## rvick

Found out at the vet's that Reba somehow had a shallow broadhead wound in her side under her shoulder. She lays with or on a dead deer and sometimes lays on a spot of blood. She either laid on the broadhead, ran into it sticking up or jumped on the deer and it was sticking out. That may be why she came back to me from 1/4 mile out.  ??? It went in 3/4". We knew it broke off about 6" of the arrow in the deer and it may have been poking out somewhere.


----------



## Baracus

*Pat Cleveland - deer tracker*

Have to give props to pat and his dog. Shot at an 8 pointer yesterday and knew I hit him. The blood trail just disappeared after about 150 yards and I looked for a few hours with no luck. I had been on this forum and saw some threads on tracking dogs so i looked at the sticky and found Pat in the same county as I was hunting. He came out and by this time it had been a few hours.  His dog was on the scent in no time and we had a fun adventure chasing him around. About 850 yards from where I shot, the dog started doing circles on an old road we found. Pat though the deer had done that to throw us off, we went up the road a little and the dog took off. The deer had been in the woods to left and the dog was in pursuit. He chased him into a creek and we got there in time and put the deer down before the dog got hurt. It was truly amazing to watch this team work, his dog doesn't follow blood trails it will only scent wounded deer. I would have never got this deer due to my bad shot and I felt an obligation to do everything I could to retrieve it. I highly recommend pat to anyone needing a deer tracker. It was as much fun as the deet hunt itself.


----------



## misterpink

Where at?


----------



## Baracus

Jasper co.


----------



## rvick

We've been crazy busy tracking last week and hardly had time to post anything. Reba's wound is still open with staples in it but we are trying to be careful. If I was unable to get to you this week I hope you understand. I tried to refer every call to a capable tracker. I lost one phone number and couldn't get back in touch. 
  Here are a couple of bucks we found yesterday. One we tracked almost a mile and Reba found him dead. We lost a broken leg deer that we tracked a mile and could have recovered if we hadn't run into property lines that stopped us.


----------



## rvick

Nice nine!


----------



## rvick

This is the broken leg deer that we tracked for a mile with practically no blood. we had to quit because of property lines. Today the guy that we found the gut shot deer for a mile and a half away, killed the deer and was good enough to give it back to the lady that originally shot it. How's that for coincidence?


----------



## rvick

Again, why I preach against neck shots. I tracked this buck last week. After a long track with absolutely no blood, we called off the track because we figured it was a neck shot or a back-whack over the spine. After getting the buck back on camera (first pic), the hunter was able to put a round thru both lungs that dropped his buck.


----------



## wildlands

Randy that goes right along with the video I posted. Glad he got closer on the buck.


----------



## rvick

Some we tracked a looong way and didn't get. Some we did.


----------



## Bearakota

*Kota and Blue*

Two gut shots and a broken leg.  The young lady shot her first deer ever. My goodness what a first buck.


----------



## rvick

22 hours old track, 888.8 yards, Reba found Josh's fine buck dead.


----------



## rvick

Congrats to Jill with her first deer.


----------



## rvick

Shelby's first deer was this fine buck that was taken at Old Fields in Florida. Reba tracked a quarter mile and found it with a very sparse blood trail.


----------



## rvick

Reba trailed Don's deer for over a quarter mile and jumped it and bayed it up like a champ. The buck broke bay when he realized I was coming but Reba stopped him again shortly and I was able to dispatch him.


----------



## Idahomike

*7 hour/Biggest buck of a life time*

We were bound and determined to recover this buck or just plain stubborn!!
  The hunter had no idea how big or small the buck was he just knew it was a buck. He said he saw white hair and gut matter at the hit site  and also at 60 yrds so he backed out and called us.  I told him to go get something to eat,take a nap,or just relax and I would meet him in 6 or 7 hours.  
  Most of us deer trackers wait a minimum 6 hours before tracking a gut shot deer. We would like to wait longer but we always try to save the meat from spoiling.  If after 6 hours the deer is still to healthy to bay up we back out and leave it alone for another period of time up to 6 hours,depending on how sick/weak it is.
  If the hunter leaves the deer alone it is usually within 300 yrds of the hit site. The deer will lay down and never get up again if left alone. But if the hunter just can't resist,goes out and tries to retrieve the deer,invarably the deer will get up,sometimes very quietly and go a long ways before laying down again,usually off their property,then calls need to be made for tresspassing permission.
  Couple years ago a buck we tracked went 3 miles before it layed down again and it was shot with 180 gr,30-06. Took a long time and several phone calls to recover that buck!
  Back to my story,
   We showed up 7 hours later hoping for a dead deer within 300 yards.  At 300 yards Lucy kept on tracking which made me mildly concerned,at 600 yards I was getting worried that something like coyotes or someone had jumped this deer,at 700 yds all heck broke loose, lucy jumped the deer and the chase was on!!!  She covered 900 yards so fast would make you head spin plus she was getting close to a major hwy,so I called her off. Very confusing,with the sign I had seen blood and gut matter I thought we had a dead deer not a deer that would go 700 yrds before bedding and then sprint 900 yards,at this point in time we had been tracking this buck for a little over 2 hours.
  Marked the spot Lucy had been before I called her off on the gps.so I could easily come back and start tracking him again. I told the hunter I would meet him at 7:30 the next morning giving the buck around 11 hours to bed down and expire, a gut shot deer can not survive.
  Our tracking Odyssey started at 8:am, at 1200 yrds I found some more gut matter and a little blood.  We continued tracking to a busy hwy so I had to put Lucy on the 30 foot leash. I absolutely hate tracking on leash for all the obvious reasons.
  I'm thinking unbelievable this buck was still alive at this spot! He went parallel with the hwy for a long time, at this point we are miles from the hit site,very interesting discovering all the places this buck had traveled. Made me think about hunters who spend hours/days looking for a buck not knowing that they aren't even in the same zip code the buck has traveled to!
  At this point in time I'm starting to get wore out doing all this leash tracking. Track,track,track,then round,round,round,untangel the leash then repeat! Whew!!  At one point we went up this steep hill,then back down,then back up then back down on leash. I handed the leash to the hunters son and said it's your turn for awhile. The 70+ yr old hunter couldn't go with us because of health problems as I collapsed onto a log for a short rest I wished I had health problems,lol! 
  The hunter back at the rig was being great help though. He was getting us permission to cross property lines as we went. 
  We crossed some RR tracks and needed to cross into some property we weren't sure about and in need of a rest and water. So we called the hunter he was able to get close enough that we could get water from him for us and Lucy.
  The hunter figured out who's land we needed to enter made a call got permission and we were off again still cold tracking it was around noon we had been tracking for four hours. 
  The buck finally turned away from the hwy and with great relief I turned Lucy loose, she took off out of site instantly and in a few minutes to my surprise she jumped the buck!! "Wow! 26 hours after being gut shot and bleeding this buck jumped up and took off like a bat out of CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored with Lucy on his tail." They were 900 yrds away in a blink of an eye and not slowing down". We took off walking fast and jogging when we could. I stopped for a second and looked at the GPS screen and saw a beautiful thing,lucys track was going round and round in a tight circle meaning "bayed deer" as we approached we could here her baying her heart out.we snuck in but the "HUGE BUCK" first time in two days that we had seen him" saw us and took off,she caught him at 100 yrds and bayed him up again,we snuck in again and he took off again. This happened 6 times finally we had a shot,squeezed on the trigger and CLICK! Bullet was a dud"dang" the buck with his guts hanging out twirled around to take off again,but Lucy barked up his back side in a frenzy the buck turned back to address her and the next bullet wasn't a dud and the 70+ yr old hunter had the biggest buck of his life!!
  It was almost 1pm, 5 hours from when we started that morning plus the 2 hours of pursuing the night before for a total of 7 hours of pursuit and 18 hours since we started and 27 hours after being fatally shot.
  Checked the GPS and the nearest road was 1.2 miles no way these two wore out guys were going to drag this 200+ lb deer out by ourselves. We field dressed him and found a cool shady place to leave him,dropped a pin so we could find him again and started the trek out of the woods.
We were dragging for sure.
The end already,


----------



## wildlands

Way to go Mike.


----------



## camotoy

Again Mike you are the man !!!    I still owe you a fishing trip !!!  great job !!!


----------



## stonecreek

Have not posted much but here are a few recent recovery's with the Airedales.


----------



## RaisinBlueLacyDogs

Finally have a picture from Ohio and back in Georgia for the week before I head up to Indiana and Ohio. I couldn't be prouder of my Lacy dogs
and see that a good bit of this thread features their talented noses!  I kept back the 2 best puppies and decided to keep the girl so have the red
boy available. Check classifieds.  Sure do love this thread, keep posting pictures!


[/img]


----------



## rvick

If you find bone at the hit site you almost certainly have a deer with a broken leg.  Broken legs aren't easy but can be recovered usually requiring a dog that can bring the deer to bay and a second shot. Reba found this buck last night in south Ga.


----------



## rvick

Reba tracked, jumped and bayed this 9 point for 10 year old Peter Boulware. Peter made a good shot, a little high and back, but the buck was 600 yards out when Reba jumped him and brought him right back in our laps with her hot on his heels. She bayed him in this creek. After a concerted effort from Peter's Dad and Walter Hatchett and myself, we finally were able to dispatch him. Not before Walter had jumped in the creek to keep Reba from getting hurt but he jumped out faster to keep Walter from getting hurt. Lol


----------



## rvick

No neck shots for me. This is a buck that we tried to track on Dec. 4th. When it was shot it hit the ground and laid there for about 30 seconds then got up and staggered off. It was raining at the time and what little blood there was got washed away. The dog treated it as an unhurt deer and wouldn't follow his trail but a couple of hundred yards. That's the way she usually treats back-whacks. On Dec. 8th, 10th and 11th at 3 different locations he was pictured eating corn.


----------



## Idahomike

Lucy put her 400th deer on the tail gate!!!
Hunter was 10 yr old boy
Lucy is 6 yrs old


----------



## oldfella1962

wow Stone Creek in that first pic I thought the dog had an arrow stuck in it!  I was thinking "that is one tough dog" until I realized it was an antenna.


----------



## Idahomike

*I'm trying to die correctly,but it's very difficult*

This buck was shot in the butt with an arrow,then the next morning it was shot in the left front leg,then that afternoon Lucy and andy bayed him up and he was finally dispatched with a 7mm08.whew!!


----------



## rvick

Congrats, Cole, on a fine bow kill. A massive Brooks County 10 point. Reba hit the trail after 3 hours and found the buck dead after it had been jumped at least once.


----------



## Idahomike

14 inch G2''s,Lucy and andy bayed him  up was able to have the bow hunter finish him with another arrow.


----------



## rvick

Ol' Pete ragging on Daniel's buck that we recovered in Brooks Co. this morning. Pete is learning to bay dead deer (Totverbellen). Takes a special dog to do that. Congrats, Daniel!


----------



## rvick

Congrats, Hunter, on a nice December deer.
 Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Idahomike

17 scoreable pts,18 hour old track,night before buck swam across big creek,Lucy and andy bay him up,he came charging out of brush to close to use the rifle
,close pistol work was needed,the ole glock 357 SIG with crimson Trace laser sight made quick work of it..


----------



## rvick

Reba trailed in, off lead, in the drizzle  and found this big doe dead in the heavy briars after a long, heavy rain that washed away all visible blood and tracks in the bare food plots. She trailed across a private road that had been travelled by 3 or 4 vehicles and stayed with her deer until we came and got it.


----------



## rvick

Morning full of coincidence. Behind Reba we  recovered 2 deer that were shot yesterday afternoon. Both hit in the exact same place on the body, same angle. Found 2 pieces of bone on each trail, all the visible blood was washed away overnight. When bone is found it always indicates a broken leg. Broken leg deer usually survive and are difficult to recover. Both these deer were found dead at around 250 yards. Both appeared to have had a miserable night in the rain. Both were hit just barely high enough to get something important. Bradley's Dad owns the lodge and property in another county where Heather's deer was killed. Congrats on Heather's great 8 point and Bradley's velvet 12 point.


----------



## Idahomike

Awesome woman archery,harvested two  good  bucks so far this year but for some reason she shot both just as it started raining,first one shot at last legal light and they had just a few yards of blood,just as it started pouring,by the time they contacted me it was late and raining pretty good,so we decided to start early in the morning,by morning they had,had over an inch of rain,didn't didn't seem to bother Lucy  she track real slow and methodical,with a lot of checks but she located the  6 pt buck laying in a creek,that was earlier in the season,
  Her second archery buck a real nice 9 pt,she arrowed him Sunday at around 4 pm it was lightly raining then picked up and rained all night,was still misting at 10 am the next day when Lucy started tracking it,again she had no trouble locating the buck.she couldn't go with us because of work so picture is with my  some times tracking partner my grandson.


----------



## rvick

Pete was able to bay up this broken leg deer this morning. After I got him untangled from the climbing fern he trailed up the super thick creek and bayed this deer at about 350 yards. He held it there until we were able to come up and dispatch it. Proud of my little starving rescue. He's paying me back for saving him.


----------



## rvick

We weren't certain of a hit on Bradley's deer but Reba took the trail and said he was. Up the trail we found a spot of blood and after tracking with Reba on lead she started pointing and growling. Thankfully the giant chose flight instead of fight and I was able to get a couple of 357 sigs in him. After tracking a little further we found him dead. LEO's showed up and we had some 'splaining to do.


----------



## rvick

Christmas Eve we tracked Marbella's deer. After tracking for a while with no blood, Pete and Reba both took us to a 1 acre, 20 ft. deep,  muddy, sweet gum pond. No deer in sight and they wouldn't track away from the pond, even after circling it 2 or 3 times. It was several hours after the deer was shot and he should have floated by then. We left thinking the deer might be in the pond. Sure enough Jeff called and sent pictures today ( Christmas) of the deer. It had floated up overnight.


----------



## Idahomike

Several times a year Lucy and andy will jump a wounded deer,chase it  and sometimes even bay it up and it will fall over dead without being shot again,saves on bullet costs,lol!!!
Lucy tracked this archery shot buck around 600 yrds,it jumped up and ran over a mile they bayed it 3 times,the third time they were baying it ,it just fell over dead!!!


----------



## rvick

Reba knows how to drown them. Overnight track, crossbow shot with a broken leg. Congrats, Brandon. Beautiful deer and a beautiful place to hunt.


----------



## rvick

Kenny Mullins, Dustin Williams, the hunter and myself relayed dogs on a 7 1/2 mile track yesterday and last night. Trying everything we could to stop a huge buck with his tongue shot out. We jumped him 3 times (no shot opportunity) with different dogs on lead because of the major 4 lane highway skirted by a railroad and property lines that we had to get permission from the landowners to cross. He will die of thirst and/or starvation. The hunter tried a neck shot (all he had) and the bullet went in under the throat and took out his whole tongue. It was on the ground at about 150 yards. Wish we could have turned a dog loose to bay him.


----------



## stonecreek

4.5 hour old track went about 400 yards and ended up baying up a live doe that was dispatched.


----------



## Idahomike

*New year's Eve buck*

New year's eve buck
Routine broke leg recovery.
Tracked,jumped,bayed,dispatched.


----------



## rvick

With Reba on the injured list for a few days, Pete is helping fill in. He tracked and recovered this big doe just as the rain started. He sounds like a Tasmanian Devil crossed with a Screech Owl when he finds a dead deer.


----------



## rvick

These are the antlers from the buck that gored Reba on New Year's eve. She bayed the neck shot buck in a deep, thick beaver swamp after a half mile track that included swimming a pond after it. We found another 3 day dead buck in the pond. Luckily neither of the two holes hit any vitals. Some hunters don't realize how dangerous tracking a wounded deer can be for man and dog.


----------



## bmx4life

I am looking for a tracking dog in Cherokee County. shot a buck this morning. waited an hour. followed the blood trail and jumped him 60 yards from where I shot him. he ran off and I had to go to work. I don't want to lose him


----------



## wildlands

Cherokee County
Steven Daily (c) 678-964-0869
Jack Elwell (c) (770) 378- 4558 (h) (770)479-9877


----------



## Rainman6789

*Randy Vick*

I shot a nice buck this morning at about 735. After finding little blood I decided to call Mr. Randy Vick. He showed up with Pete and Pepper about 10 and we went to work. Both does did a great job. After finding good blood for hundreds of yards maybe a mile we jumped the deer and never saw anything else. I just want to say thank you to Mr. Randy and his buddy Craig for coming to help me try to find the deer. They put in a lot of hours and hard walking to help me try to locate the deer. It's much appreciated!


----------



## rvick

Rainman6789 said:


> I shot a nice buck this morning at about 735. After finding little blood I decided to call Mr. Randy Vick. He showed up with Pete and Pepper about 10 and we went to work. Both does did a great job. After finding good blood for hundreds of yards maybe a mile we jumped the deer and never saw anything else. I just want to say thank you to Mr. Randy and his buddy Craig for coming to help me try to find the deer. They put in a lot of hours and hard walking to help me try to locate the deer. It's much appreciated!


   Thanks, Chris. It was a pleasure meeting and tracking with you and your friends. Thank y'all for your service. Craig and I think you'll see that big buck again, either on camera or when you put him on the ground. I was glad to see Pete & Pepper step up and fill in for Reba while she is recuperating.


----------



## rvick

This deer was shot on the Red Hills Wounded Warrior hunt yesterday afternoon in Decatur Co. As I arrived at the hit site and was collaring up Pete (he's named after a warrior who also got a great buck yesterday) the guides called and said they had recovered the deer after a long sight track. Another neck shot that we were lucky to recover. Congrats on a great buck, Sam.


----------



## rvick

Reba tracked this Fla. buck today, on lead. He had gone over 900 yards and a pack of dogs had eaten the hams last night. There was no blood after 200 yards but Reba never missed a beat. She is healed up from the buck goring her on New Year's.


----------



## rvick

Another great Fla. 10 point that Reba tracked and found. I like to wait 6 hours if possible before tracking a known gut shot deer. Good thing we did on this one as it appeared to have just died when we found it. Congrats to the hunter who knew to back out and not push the deer or booger up the track by grid searching the area or putting another dog on it  before we got there. Reba's scars are visible from when a buck gored her on New Year's eve.


----------



## rvick

We tracked one wounded turkey this season. Now it will be training lines and swimming and fishing until September.


----------



## jerry russell

*Hot Summer Training*

While everyone is fishing and dreaming about deer season, we have been out getting ready for the tracks to come this fall.

Here is Bear Dog training on an 1,800+ training line.


----------



## rvick

My Lacy, Zoe is ready to track in September! It will be her second season. She was 7 for 11 last year.


----------



## jerry russell

*Recovery video*

Just a little recovery video to help pass the time till tracking season gets going again.  This was from late June.  

Videos must be embedded per the rules.


----------



## Idahomike

*2017 recoveries*

Been tracking in Kentucky the last week,put four nice bucks on the tail gate,as I text I'm in Tennessee headed for Georgia,we are all tuned up and ready for in the morning!


----------



## Idahomike

*Idahomike lopez*

Videos must be embedded per the rules.
Little something to entertain


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Idahomike said:


> Published on Aug 20, 2017
> 
> tracking wounded deer with my texas lacys, for hunters.This is a compilation of short clips. Part 1
> Lucy has recovered 431 deer as a six year old female texas blue lacy.
> Of those 431, 178 of them had to be tracked, chased, bayed and dispatched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little something to entertain
Click to expand...


Very interesting dog tracking stories & successes. 

Thanks for posting, Sir.


----------



## Idahomike

*idahomike lopez opening day*

Had a great,exciting and scarey opening day! Took three calls,got all three put on the tailgate.first one was scarey.lucy tracked a buck to a big pond,she lead us to the bank,then she jumped in and started swimming down the bank,with us following,I looked up and here comes a big gator steaming rt for her,I start screaming at her to come,hollering he's gonna get her!!! He didn't!whew!.took Lucy All the way around the pond she didn't indicate that the deer had come out. I told the hunters I know for sure that buck is in that pond,guess they believed me because.one of them went home and came back with a canoe,the hunter paddled over to we're the gator had attacted lucy.sure enough his buck was there in the shallows,hunter was pretty happy,to say the least!!! 
By the way the gator had chewed off the bucks testicles.


----------



## Idahomike

*cool buck*

Really cool buck Lucy recovered last night.
Puts her at 439 deer put on the tail gate!
Would be awesome if she could hit 500 this year.
Can only do it with your help.
Thanks


----------



## ucfireman

*incredible dog*

Really interesting rack


----------



## rvick

Busy weekend for Zoe and Reba...


----------



## Idahomike

*smiles*

Smiles on faces is what it's all about


----------



## rvick

Amanda's nice buck that we recovered near Perry in one of those 2 machete swamps.


----------



## Idahomike

*nice buck*

Nice swamp buck,harvested by Spencer Kirkpatrick of cochran.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good stuff way to go folks with your dog heroes.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=914947&stc=1&d=1506557992
http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=914948&stc=1&d=1506557992

Buddy and I had a great track finding this gentlemens first bow kill


----------



## camotoy

Mike here is Daisy's 1st ya'll found!!!! If you don't find another for us this 1 will be remembered for a long time.3rd year bow only and has been a few misses along the way.  She missed a doe sat evening and was very upset and didn't want to hunt anymore so they packed up Sunday morning and started home but her dad made a great decision to turn around and come back and we worked with her and put her in 1 of my stands where I had seen a few deer  She made a great shot!!!  No pass thru so we looked a bit then backed out and called Mike !!!!   Pic says the rest !!!!


----------



## Bearakota

*Kota and Blue*

both of the bucks are the archers first bow kills.  The first buck was shot with a mechanical broad head that did not open.  There was very little blood and the deer ran into a thicket where we were standing directly over my dogs and the deer and could not see him.  It was not till my dog busted out of the briar patch to where we could see the buck.  The second buck was hit a little back and the hunter had taken his two dogs out to look.for the deer.  It made for a very interesting first couple hundred yards with all the trails my dog had to work before she found the true blood trail.  Once we got past all the mess she found d the deer in less then five minutes.   Having a great start to the tracking season.  Love both of my dogs.


----------



## Idahomike

camotoy said:


> Mike here is Daisy's 1st ya'll found!!!! If you don't find another for us this 1 will be remembered for a long time.3rd year bow only and has been a few misses along the way.  She missed a doe sat evening and was very upset and didn't want to hunt anymore so they packed up Sunday morning and started home but her dad made a great decision to turn around and come back and we worked with her and put her in 1 of my stands where I had seen a few deer  She made a great shot!!!  No pass thru so we looked a bit then backed out and called Mike !!!!   Pic says the rest !!!!


Those are the ones that mean the most!!!
They tried to pay me,but I refused,got my payment in smiles and a few tears,
How many years of tracking for you and we are still 100%
Including that all nighter,remember,we started around midnight,tracked your big buck untill almost daylight,finally Bayed him up in your in law's backyard,lol!!!Lucy was baying him up and he just fell over dead,lol!!!I will never forget that one.


----------



## rvick

Zoe took him 700 yards and stopped him for us!


----------



## Idahomike

*8 yr olds first*

This huge buck we recovered last night was the 8 yr old girls first archery buck,I always feel honored to participate with youth hunters!!


----------



## Idahomike

*lucky shot*

Recovered this buck,just looking at him I would say no way he is dead,
Arrow must have deflected off something and took a lucky/wierd turn down into the lungs,only went a little over 300 yards.


----------



## Idahomike

*first harvest ever*

Canadian woman's first harvest! She made it with a bow! She made a good shot just no exit thus no bld,so they called in Lucy and andy.
Congratulations Mimi !


----------



## rvick

...Two that we were proud to recover this week.
 Lee's big mature 8 point and Briar's first deer! 
 Congrats to both!
 Reba tracked an 18 hour old back-whack yesterday and the only drops of blood that we found were at the hit site where he fell and laid and farther in the woods where he bedded once. He was long gone by the time we got there. They will see him later I'm sure.
 Heck of a tracking job, though!


----------



## stonecreek

Opening morning recovery in north Sumter County. Not a lot of blood etc... to work with for first 150 yards. But Grizz was able to locate the very much alive buck 3 times before it was dispatched.


----------



## Idahomike

Wade Johnson his wife Sarah,their friend,Lucy and her pup and me tracked this mortally shot archery buck, earlier while tracking it they jumped it  and decided it  was time to back out and call Lucy,,she tracked the buck around 1000 yards,then she and her pup Andy Bayed  it up,next to a deep Creek,just as I was about to dispatch it,the dang thing took off,swam across the creek and Bayed up about 150 yards down the creek. I couldn't believe it Sarah jumped right into the creek up over her waist and waded across the creek with the rest of us. We finally dispatched the deer.never seen a happier bunch of soaked hunters.we looked at each other and said dang now we have to drag the big boy back and especially daunting was the wade back across the creek,by the time we got back it was around 5am,by the time I walked in the door and collapsed in bed it was 6:30. whew what a night and memories.


----------



## rvick

...this deer was shot with a 308 but there was no blood and even if there had been the one inch plus of rain would have washed it out.
 Reba had no trouble following the track to it.


----------



## Idahomike

*rained out*

Jim shot this buck at daylight this morning,while it was raining,then it really started to pour for the next 7 hours,with high winds,they said it was raining so hard the roads started to flood out.they did grids in the poring rain for 3 hours,couldn't find the buck,then they got on their atv's and did grids with them still no luck,all this time just poring rain,so they called a friend and asked him what to do,he said call in the dogs,and gave them my phone number,I got there 7 hours after the shot,had to put the truck into 4x4 just to navigate the public dirt road to get to their place.was raining so hard when I got there had to wait 20 minutes for the rain to slow down.the hunter said I have no confidence that dogs can track this deer after all the flooding rain,and he is a dog man he competes with German short hair dogs.put Lucy on the ground and I was surprised she took the track with no problem and found the deer.one time last year in kentucky she tracked a deer after 18 hours of on again off again deluges of rain.i have the video of it on my YouTube channel, idahomike100.
6302406394


----------



## popcorn501

Looking for track dog Sumter co. Please call 352-223-4114. Thanks


----------



## popcorn501

Got someone coming thanks


----------



## rvick

popcorn501 said:


> Got someone coming thanks


 Who's coming, Popcorn? Did you call someone on GON's tracking dog list? What kinda hit do you think it is?
 Keep us posted.


----------



## stonecreek

Randy, I ran the track. Jumped a very much alive doe about 100 yards in bedded in a Chinaberry patch. Very little blood in bed. Deer was running and jumping good and left no visible blood trail. Grizz stayed on it and turned it back in the direction of the hunter.  Took the track down in the hardwoods and over a creek thru a field. Bow shot a little far back. Deer was not slowing down and I believe it will be fine. Richard


----------



## wildlands

Nice to get an easy track after the last 4 we have been on. Hunter shot the deer last night and tracked for several hours, pushing the deer. They went out this morning and advanced the track another 40 yards then lost it. We started on one side of the paved road to allow Mirko and opportunity to figure out what he was tracking. He quickly took us down the steep bank to the road and across and almost up to the hunters point of loss. The hunter told me they paralled the road and had one more spot of blood. Mirko indicated otherwise. Boy was I hoping he was wrong. Right down into a 5 yearold cut over that was solid briars and privet. Now mind you this place is thick and we are barley making any ground but Mirko is up under all this following a trail. I did not see a drop of blood which suprised me as how thick this place was. Mirko did not have to go very far maybe another 50 yards when he had the deer. A very old main frame 6 with a small kicker. This was a hudge body deer.


----------



## Idahomike

Got some great stories to share and some monster bucks ,will share when things slow down


----------



## stonecreek

Ran a 17 hour old track this afternoon in Lee County. Track went 383 yards. Buck was shot in ribs angling into rear flank without exit. Nice deer and good folks.


----------



## Idahomike

*Young hunters*

Finally have time to post. I decided to post this year's young hunters pictures


----------



## HuntingFool

*Thanks Tommy Yarberry, aka mercuryman, and Scout*

Had this deer walk by a little before dark. Finally got him to stop quartered away at about 30 yards. I shot and he ran thru a food plot and in to the woods. By the time I could get my stuff packed and get down from my climber it was getting dark. It had been raining and all I had was my headlamp and looked and could not find any blood or hair where I shot, where he ran thru the food plot or the edge of the woods where he ran in. I called Tommy, aka mercuryman, in Habersham Co and he came down with his son and his dog Scout. Scout picked up nothing where I shot or thru the field but when she got to the edge of the woods where he ran in she picked him up right away and was hot on the trail. A few minutes later Tommy said "dead deer". Thanks to Tommy and Scout for coming out and finding my deer for me. Not only does Tommy and Scout do a great tracking job, he is a great guy too!! Highly recommend Tommy and Scout for those around Habersham Co. Thanks again Tommy and Scout!


----------



## stonecreek

Quick track in the swamps of Sumter County.


----------



## stonecreek

16 hour old track in Sumter County. Good morning to track. Good deer and good hunter.


----------



## stonecreek

Ran a track this morning after 10 on a good buck shot the previous evening around 4:30. Very little blood but dog to the track about 500 yards south thru a swamp bottom then into the backwaters of Spring Creek. Grizz started swimming out to what was a very much alive buck about 40 yards into the water near some Cypress stumps. Was able to get her back to the bank and directly the hunter was able to dispatch the buck.


----------



## Idahomike

*Jasper county monster*

Things have slowed down so I have some time to post some pictures and relive some exciting tracks we have been on!
I can't emphasize how thank full I am to all the great Georgia outdoorspersons that have entrusted me and my dogs to recover their deer.
We have had a fantastic recovery rate/percentage so far this year.
I try my very best to get to everyone that calls but sometimes due to unforseen circumstances I can't get to everyone.i hope you are understanding!
I believe this buck is thec biggest that we have recovered this season to date.
What do you think he will score?


----------



## stonecreek

Don't know what he will score but that is a stud deer. Good job. Richard


----------



## Idahomike

*Storm last night*

While you sportspeople were sleeping in your warm comfortable beds last night Lucy and I were out in the rain tracking this nice buck.Buck was shot at around 5:30 hunter was worried he shot it a "bit back" so we waited the required 6 hours for deer shot a bit back.me my wife "my driver" and Lucy and her pup Meet the hunter at midnight,we got soaked but we got the buck!!


----------



## camotoy

U da man. Mike @!!


----------



## onedude

I sure have been missing the recovery reports this year. I really enjoy readying them.
Merry Christmas,
Doug


----------



## onedude

What kind of tracking collars do you guys  use on your dogs? I would like to get one for my dog.
Doug Adams
John 3:16


----------



## Idahomike

onedude said:


> What kind of tracking collars do you guys  use on your dogs? I would like to get one for my dog.
> Doug Adams
> John 3:16


In my opinion there is only one tracking system.garmin alpha 100,they are 800$ for one hand held and one collar.. I have four hand helds and four collars,Garmin support is amazing.


----------



## rvick

A good 9 point Brooks Co. deer that had a broken rear leg. Reba found it after a 5 hour old track through thick planted pines and across a large clear-cut.
 And Hunter's first deer. A liver/gut shot that went a couple hundred yards in the cold rain in Grady Co. We let it lay about 6 hours.
 Thank the Lord, it's great to be back in good shape (better than ever) and back on the trail with a great dog.


----------



## onedude

Thanks for The info mike!


----------



## RaisinBlueLacyDogs

*Ace*

He's a nice picture of Ace.  He's actually doubled up on Mike Anderson's Smoky.


----------



## RaisinBlueLacyDogs

*Smoky grandson*

I'm so proud of my Raisin son, Ace.  He just turned a year old and found 5 big deer in his first season. He bayed 2 of them.  He's a little too fast being just a baby and all but has done a great job circling back around.


----------



## RaisinBlueLacyDogs

He's another one of Ace's finds.  His sister found 5 as well this season.  She's more methodical and takes her time with her nose.


----------



## jerry russell

A couple for Bear Dog.


----------



## stonecreek

Re-posting a couple tracking videos from this past season.


----------



## rvick

This was an 8 hour track with no blood (we weren't certain of a hit) but Reba said yes and took us a quarter mile to the dead deer.
 This was the track where we almost had to call 911 for the hunters friend who fell and was knocked out. Good thing I had studied CPR and first aid just in case of something like that.


----------



## rvick

The quail hunters all wanted to go along with Reba tracking Grant's deer and the track turned out to be very exciting for everyone. The deer broke from the first bay when my pistol shot just grazed his back. At the second bay a quarter mile away, my shot was better and all 6-8 hunters said it was one of their most exciting trips. Congrats, Grant, on a great Lee Co. buck!


----------



## Idahomike

Well idahomike,Lucy and her pup Andy are heading back to illinois today,had dinner last night with some of my friends/hunters.Sad to be leaving I love it down here in the south. Soon as I get home Im putting a for sale sign on the house so I can move down here permantly.
We had a awesome season put 136 deer on the tail gate of those we had to bay and dispatch 65 broke leg,shoulder,gut shot,etc....
I can't emphasize my gratitude to you a'll for entrusting us with the recovery of your deer.
I know how much effort goes into your hunting.


----------



## Idahomike

*highlights*

Highlight,pic is of will herring carrying me across a deep wide creek to recover his deer.
He played football for auburn,Seattle,new Orleans and St Louis.


----------



## Idahomike

*career numbers*

Lucy has put 567 deer on the tail gate she is 7 years old.
Of those 567,,243 had to be track,chase,bay and dispatched.


----------



## Idahomike

Today's success


----------



## Blackston

Love the cur dog recovery there are many opinions about breed and blood trailin      But when one needs stoppin it's hard to beat a cur!!!!!      Keep up the good work     Welcome to GA !!!!!


----------



## wildlands

A little recovery from last night. Not very hard deer just did a 90 just past last blood and jumped over some brush so the guys did not see the trail it went down. Deer went down into the swamp crossed some water and made it to a little dry ground where we found him.


----------



## wildlands

Another high back recovered tonight


----------



## Blackston

What kind dog ya runnin?


----------



## wildlands

Blackston said:


> What kind dog ya runnin?


Bavarian Mountain Bloodhound. Here is a link to the breed club FB page.
https://www.facebook.com/kbgs.gna/


----------



## wildlands

We are on a roll, Henry county 24 pointer. Well at least 22 with 2 going to be close to counting.


----------



## kmullins

These are a few from last season. I'll make a new collage pic of ones from this season so far as well.


----------

